# Workhorse Powerhouse Series II Offers Presets For Optimal DTG Curing



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Powerhouse Series II conveyor dryer from Workhorse Products offers distinct advantages when used for curing screen printed and digital direct-to-garment prints. 

Variables such as design size, garment color, and fabric type all have different curing requirements for achieving the best results. The Powerhouse offers control over the oven settings to allow the operator to fine tune the oven to each job’s needs. And thanks to multiple presets, operators do not need to remember settings for oft-repeated jobs. 

It offers high-power, adjustable-height electric infrared heating elements and advanced air-circulation and exhaust systems that provide lots of air flow. The variable belt speed allows you to adjust the chamber time if shorter or longer drying time is needed. 

It enables shops of all sizes to maximize their flexibility by printing on fabrics from 100 percent cotton to 100 percent polyester and performance blends. Due to its small footprint, it also provides the ability to do water-base printing without the cost, space and operating requirements of a gas dryer. 

The Series II air-handling system features a large blower motor for strong flow and a damper device that allows the operator to control the amount of air being exhausted. You also can carry out more moisture when working with polyester or performance fabrics. It works hand-in-hand with the Series II’s “scrubbing” air function to provide a softer heat and avoid scorching. 

The touch-screen tablet-controlled software has been updated, and the operating system provides enhanced control over belt speed, temperature and more. This includes the ability to monitor production costs per hour using a preprogrammed formula for accurate costing and quotes. 

It also allows for greater repeatability by inputting shop/job variables that can affect curing. The Powerhouse Series II is made to meet your needs with multiple configurations available to fit any shop. To learn more, go to http://workhorseproducts.com/conveyor-dryers/

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

